# Html seite in lightbox!



## skype20 (2. August 2011)

Hallo ich würde gerne eine Html Seite in eine lightbox darstellen. Habe mir die Lighbox 2 runtergeladen http://www.lokeshdhakar.com/projects/lightbox2/. Es klappt bei bilder wunderbar aber bei Html seiten ****t es irgendwie nicht.Hier ein kleines beipiel 

Bild:


```
<a href="http://www.tutorials.de/images/image-1.jpg" rel="lightbox" title="my caption">image #1</a>
```

Html seite:


```
<a  style="color: #FFFFFF; font-size:15px; margin-right:10px;"href="index.php?site=shoutbox_content&action=showall" rel="lightbox" title=""class="current"><b>Shoutbox</b></a></li>
```


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

mfg

skype20


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. August 2011)

Hi,
das kann die Lightbox 2 nicht. Schau dir mal die Fancybox an.
Bedenke aber das du hierfür jQuery benötigst. Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob du auf Prototype, wie es die Lightbox verwendet, angewiesen bist.

Viele Grüße


----------



## skype20 (2. August 2011)

Oh Dankeschön


----------

